# 2011 Motobecane Ti Heat User Review



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

My Motobecane Ti Heat Review:

When I got the box it was in good condition from ups.










Everything seemed packed well enough so that damage would not happen in transit. Bike comes with the front wheel off, shifters off, handlebar off, and front brakes disconnected....










Now you got a separate box with all this other stuff, which includes shimano pedals, pedal adapters, and a bunch of manuals.



















Sram Rival Cranks do look impressive, they have a gunmetal appearance to them:










Since my wheels didn't need truing, the only real tricky part was adjusting the Rear Derailleur. I was able to get it so that it is really smooth. Here is a good video that really helped me to adjust the RD and get it smooth. I'd say with youtube as a reference anybody can assemble a bike. You will need to get a chain removal tool to use this method. I bought a set of tools at performance on sale for $40, which includes the chain removal tool, and other stuff:
https://www.performancebike.com/bikes//Product_10052_10551_1030354_-1___


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

lol..


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> lol..


I'm dizzy with anticipation too.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds good. I'm considering buying this bike. How tall are you? What's your inseem? What size bike did you buy? I can't find any pictures with anyone actually on a le champ ti. Post lots of pics. Thanks.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

rcnute said:


> I'm dizzy with anticipation too.


Uhhhhhh....updated so you can stop squirmiing now :thumbsup:


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

I will continue to update the first post. I went with a 56cm, height is 5'11. Just over 32" with lycra on.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Geometry? BikesDirect has a link to the LeChampion Ti which tells me nothing.

If Mike from BD is out there, can you provide geometry information? ETT and HT length would be helpful.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Geometry? BikesDirect has a link to the LeChampion Ti which tells me nothing.
> 
> If Mike from BD is out there, can you provide geometry information? ETT and HT length would be helpful.


its on the tab that says geometry sizing chart http://www.motobecane.com/rdti/lti.html#geo


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Let me guess....

"...assembly was easy. I only needed to tweak the shifting a little bit and true the front wheel. Anyone can assemble this bike if they are moderately mechanically inclined. Quality of the frame seems to be equal to that of (Fill in brand name here). I am very happy with my BD purchase. I am NOT a shill!"

Make sure you earn that discount/hand job for posting your favourable review...


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Sadly, that tab leads you to the LeChampion Ti not the Ti Heat. Plus, it doesn't show head tube length for that bike. Since the comparison models are the Specialized Roubaix and Trek Pilot then one assumes the head tube is longer for a more upright position, hence, an important part of the fit puzzle.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Sadly, that tab leads you to the LeChampion Ti not the Ti Heat. Plus, it doesn't show head tube length for that bike. Since the comparison models are the Specialized Roubaix and Trek Pilot then one assumes the head tube is longer for a more upright position, hence, an important part of the fit puzzle.


You're right. Better to buy from a LBS that can fit you up.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Let me guess....
> 
> "...assembly was easy. I only needed to tweak the shifting a little bit and true the front wheel. Anyone can assemble this bike if they are moderately mechanically inclined. Quality of the frame seems to be equal to that of (Fill in brand name here). I am very happy with my BD purchase. I am NOT a shill!"
> 
> Make sure you earn that discount/hand job for posting your favourable review...


Platy, are you diversifying? You place now offers hand jobs while you wait?


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Agreed but once you know your fit parameters then you can help yourself if you know a few figures.

I love my LBS and I have spent many dollars there but why pay them over $3K for a Ti rain bike/commuter when this might do the trick for half the price? Why risk an S-Works Roubaix in Portland's rain? Why not get Chinese Ti with a better component set for less than a Roubaix Elite or Secteur?

At some point economics plays into the equation. I doubt the LBS can "make up the difference" with a 10% accessory discount and a few free cable adjustments. Two full tear down / build up overhauls for free each year? Free tires for life? That could sway me but it's not gonna' happen.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Is it laterally stiff but vertically compliant?


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Let me guess....
> 
> "...assembly was easy. I only needed to tweak the shifting a little bit and true the front wheel. Anyone can assemble this bike if they are moderately mechanically inclined. Quality of the frame seems to be equal to that of (Fill in brand name here). I am very happy with my BD purchase. I am NOT a shill!"
> 
> Make sure you earn that discount/hand job for posting your favourable review...


Actually I have no way of comparing the bike to another Ti as the only bikes I've tested was a couple of specialized carbon bikes and a few cannondales at the LBS. They were all nice bikes but the price was a little out of my range. The welds do look good and the bike looks very good. Frame has a "made in Taiwan" sticker, so that's a +. I don't know if I'm moderately inclined. I've changed bearings, axles, radiators, fuel pumps, water pumps, fuel injectors, manifold, etc. on my cars, so how hard could assembling a bike be? It hasn't been that hard thus far. I've found some really good youtube videos on how to adjust the FD and RD and I think I have it dialed in. Do I think anyone can do this? I mean, it doesn't seem that hard to me at all. There is plenty of info on the internet to get it right. It isn't rocket science, but it could take someone longer to set it up if they've never done it before.

I've checked the wheels and there is actually no wobble on the aksiums, so I don't think it will need truing initially, maybe after the first ride? BB looks like it was greased up good, and I rechecked what was already tightened down, undid the bolts and all had grease on them, so that's kind of reassuring.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

Richard said:


> Is it laterally stiff but vertically compliant?


"Much of the commonplace B.S. that is talked about different frame materials relates to imagined differences in vertical stiffness. It will be said that one frame has a comfy ride and absorbs road shocks, while another is alleged to be harsh and make you feel every crack in the pavement. Virtually all of these "differences" are either the imaginary result of the placebo effect, or are caused by something other than the frame material choice. 

Bumps are transmitted from the rear tire patch, through the tire, the wheel, the seatstays, the seatpost, the saddle frame, and the saddle top. All these parts deflect to a greater or lesser extent when you hit a bump, but not to an equal extent. 

*The greatest degree of flex is in the tire*; *probably the second greatest is the saddle itself*. If you have a lot of seatpost sticking out of a small frame, there's noticeable flex in the seatpost. The shock-absorbing qualities of good-quality wheels are negligible...and now we get to the seat stays. The seat stays (the only part of this system that is actually part of the frame) are loaded in pure, in-line compression. In this direction, they are so stiff, even the lightest and thinnest ones, that they can contribute nothing worth mentioning to shock absorbency. 

The only place that frame flex can be reasonably supposed to contribute anything at all to "suspension" is that, if you have a long exposed seatpost that doesn't run too deep into the seat tube, the bottom end of the seatpost may cause the top of the seat tube to bow very slightly. Even this compliance is only a fraction of the flex of the exposed length of the seatpost. 

The frame feature that does have some effect on road shock at the rump is the design of the rear triangle. This is one of the reasons that touring bikes tend to have long chainstays -- they put the rider forward of the rear wheel. Short chainstays give a harsh ride for the same reason that you bounce more in the back of a bus than in the middle...if you're right on top of the wheel, all of the jolt goes straight up."


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Agreed but once you know your fit parameters then you can help yourself if you know a few figures.
> 
> I love my LBS and I have spent many dollars there but why pay them over $3K for a Ti rain bike/commuter when this might do the trick for half the price? Why risk an S-Works Roubaix in Portland's rain? Why not get Chinese Ti with a better component set for less than a Roubaix Elite or Secteur?
> 
> At some point economics plays into the equation. I doubt the LBS can "make up the difference" with a 10% accessory discount and a few free cable adjustments. Two full tear down / build up overhauls for free each year? Free tires for life? That could sway me but it's not gonna' happen.


don't worry, they've just seen this over and over again w/ people who buy from bikesdirect. 

ah, I just bought a scott addict sl frameset-- the LBS wanted $2900 (that's NOT including tax), I got it from the UK for $1682 shipped to me- and it took less time to get it from the UK than it would have from my LBS (5 days as opposed to 2 weeks).


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> don't worry, they've just seen this over and over again w/ people who buy from bikesdirect.
> 
> ah, I just bought a scott addict sl frameset-- the LBS wanted $2900 (that's NOT including tax), I got it from the UK for $1682 shipped to me- and it took less time to get it from the UK than it would have from my LBS (5 days as opposed to 2 weeks).


WOW.. thats pretty cool.. what website did you use? 

And the OP, can't wait to see the bike built up. :thumbsup:


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

I am just blown away by the fact that they pack the pedals and manuals in a separate box. Truly revolutionary. I wonder if all of the other bike makers know about this.BTW most of the bikesdirect products I have built have been bikes that the new proud owner thought they could successfully assemble. I mean how hard can it be?


----------



## SilverStretch (Aug 2, 2010)

Heh...is there anything more dangerous than "moderately mechanically inclined"? That's exactly me - good enough to change the fluids on my car and fix stuff around the house, but also delusional enough about my own skills to just start tearing the furnace blower apart with reckless abandon, only to realize that I don't even understand what any of the parts even _do_. At one point, I was walking around the office with a fan limit control switch, basically asking random passers-by if they knew what it was. My house was about 90 degrees at the time. (Sigh.)

I'm having my Moto delivered (just today, in fact) to my LBS. I'd rather not have my "best guess" about some bearing come back to haunt me at 30mph. I figure that I'll learn the various jobs one procedure at a time, over time, rather than rushing through the whole thing in giddy anticipation and ending up rubber-side-up in a ditch an hour later!


----------



## SilverStretch (Aug 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## SilverStretch (Aug 2, 2010)

smallmig said:


> BTW most of the bikesdirect products I have built have been bikes that the new proud owner thought they could successfully assemble. I mean how hard can it be?


Yeah. I'm _that _guy (as noted below!).


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Someone needs to use their sarcasm sensor.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

smallmig said:


> I am just blown away by the fact that they pack the pedals and manuals in a separate box. Truly revolutionary. I wonder if all of the other bike makers know about this.BTW most of the bikesdirect products I have built have been bikes that the new proud owner thought they could successfully assemble. I mean how hard can it be?


Revolutionary, lol. Yes, unfortunately Bikesdirect holds the patent for packing pedals/manuals separately so those other bike makers are SOL. I only posted that to be a bit more detailed for those that want to know what to expect. 

I found it pretty easy. I'll post a few youtube videos that will help you adjust the RD/FD. Brakes are a no brainer to me, but the manuals are included if you need them. If you know how to read, have the patience to learn, or can follow instructions from a youtube video...it really isn't that hard. If you have no confidence in doing such a task obviously take it to the bike shop. I think if you can change your oil you can probably do this.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

smallmig said:


> I am just blown away by the fact that they pack the pedals and manuals in a separate box. Truly revolutionary. I wonder if all of the other bike makers know about this.BTW most of the bikesdirect products I have built have been bikes that the new proud owner thought they could successfully assemble. I mean how hard can it be?


I hope you're just being funny.

Yes, all other manufacturers in the known universe pack their bikes this way. Including Fuji. Which is the company that makes and packages many of the BD bikes.


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> I hope you're just being funny.
> 
> Yes, all other manufacturers in the known universe pack their bikes this way. Including Fuji. Which is the company that makes and packages many of the BD bikes.



Yes, that was my lame attempt at being funny. My best estimate after 20 years in the bike business is that I have built over 6000 bicycles and opened up as many of those little boxes with the pedals and the manuals. May I say Platy that I love reading your posts and I wish you much success with your shop.

Mig


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

R1000 said:


> WOW.. thats pretty cool.. what website did you use?
> 
> And the OP, can't wait to see the bike built up. :thumbsup:


The welds actually look better than some of these custom Ti frames people have ordered in the $900 range. I definitely believe that it was done in Taiwan. I will post once my new wheels and handlebar come in. Thanks.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Why does the description on BD refer to the "LiteSpeed Titanium Cooper" as a comparison bike? No such bike exists. Lynskey and Litespeed are two very different beasts at this time.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

[SilentAssassin]

Need update....update :cryin: .


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

Sold the stock wheels and ordered chinese carbon wheels. Been waiting for the carbon wheels and my handlebar to come in. Chinese Carbon wheels is going to take 3 weeks to get to me! I will definitely wrap up the review with pics after I finish.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

SilentAssassin said:


> Sold the stock wheels and ordered chinese carbon wheels. Been waiting for the carbon wheels and my handlebar to come in. Chinese Carbon wheels is going to take 3 weeks to get to me! I will definitely wrap up the review with pics after I finish.


Link to the bar you picked and chinese carbon wheels?

And did you happen to get the weight of assembled bike, as delivered?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm assuming the BB is a sealed bearing unit. How were you able to find out if the bearings were well greased. I might just be missing something here.


----------

